# some new pics



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice looking


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I like pic #2 .. showing his sucker face! lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pictures thanks for posting!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Love that cute pleco*

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice

Dean


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!, thanks for sharing great pics


----------



## dreamseller. (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice i love the 2nd pic


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) i luv GT!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got an L226 and L91 also? I love mine. Still wanting to replace the one L91 I lost last month mysteriously (got 2 still). Not sure of the first pleco...is that a BNP female? Or something else?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You got an L226 and L91 also? I love mine. Still wanting to replace the one L91 I lost last month mysteriously (got 2 still). Not sure of the first pleco...is that a BNP female? Or something else?


yeah i got a L91, L202, and an L240 along with 5 more clown loaches. the clown pleco i have had for awhile its just more active now so i was able to actually get a not bad picture of it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're going to love that L91 and L240 as they grow out. I recently had the pleasure of seeing another member's 210 gallon tank with a lot of plecs and he had some L240's L200 and L128 and they were spectacular (his were >6"). I can't wait until mine grow out more.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i cant wait to move them into my 150G. looks like we have a couple of weeks left then the 140G plywood should be done.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. Can't wait for new pics.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah the glass should be here this week. we just finished putting the top together next is to zavlar it then i think we should have it beat...lol then pray it holds...hahaha


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Love the eel. Question: Always thought it is better to have sand as substrate for eels?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

kbuntu said:


> Very nice. Love the eel. Question: Always thought it is better to have sand as substrate for eels?


this stuff isnt that bad they bury themselves in it all the time, i imagine sand probably would be better for them though.


----------

